#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-28
<Dan48p> how do you save all of your applications and drivers and settings to reuse in a fresh installation?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-30
<aaronrus_> i have tried to install ubuntu form CD but get errno 5 input/output half way through the install I have did the md5sum the media check and memory test  I run badblocks and everything tests ok. I have tried to install from USB but my computer will not boot to USB i checked the BIOS
<aaronrus_> this is the second computer i have had issues installing ubuntu on  I can install Fedora core 12 just fine.  at one point i got error sessions bus /bin/dbus
<aaronrus_> im starting to wonder if there is a bug in the installer
<aaronrus_> read my post for more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8575415#post8575415
<aaronrus_> please pass this info on to the development team
<dmarkey_> is there a way to disable ext4 via preseed?
<dmarkey_> at least for the default fs
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r253 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Hack around GTK's lack of good label wrapping (again).
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r254 trunk/ (debian/changelog man/usb-creator-gtk.8 man/usb-creator-kde.8): Point to correct location for the log file in the man page.
<dmarkey_> is there a way to specify grub legacy to be installed in presees in 9.10?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-12-31
<stgraber> usually I find my way around quite easily, especially with switches but I really hate their router/firewall mess
<stgraber> oops
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3632 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: debian/control: Drop Recommends on gnome-system-tools. Code that was
<CIA-4> ubiquity: using time-admin was removed back in ubiquity 1.3.7.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3633 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu6, partman-base 135ubuntu3.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3634 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.6
#ubuntu-installer 2010-01-02
<dmarkey> is there a preseed option to shutdown instead of restart at the end of the install
<Samus_Aran> where has manual partitioning gone to in the installer ?
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r173 trunk/ (data/wubildr.cfg debian/changelog): Partially reverted rev 171 since root.disk is always present, which invalidates the logic.
